

Game Art without an Artist - m_bemi
http://beminnovations.com/2015/04/09/app-art-without-artists/

======
alexmarcy
Lessons learned seem solid, would love to see an example of turning the
pictures into a finished asset.

~~~
m_bemi
We will add that once it's finished!

------
gus_massa
I'd like to see some samples or screenshots to see the final results. Without
that it's difficult to evaluate the outcome of the homemade method.

~~~
m_bemi
We will add that. The transformation process is in the works currently!

